# Flying Sub & "Baby" Seaview Items now Shipping From PGMS



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Flying Sub & "Baby" Seaview Items now Shipping From ParaGrafix*

I'm happy to report that the final sub-parts (no pun intended) arrived Wednesday, so I was able to spend yesterday packaging up kits and ... I shipped out all pre-orders today! (Including a boat load (again, no pun intended) to CultTVman.)

There are four new products for the 1:32 scale Flying Sub, as well as a photoetch set for the upcoming 1:350 scale Seaview*.

*Flying Sub:*

Interior Photoetch (Not available from CultTVman)
Decals for Interior Photoetch (Not available from CultTVman)
Decals for Stock Kit Interior
Photoetch and Decal Combo Kit - Save $5.00 over purchasing the etch and matching decals separately.

*1:350 Seaview*

* Thank you to Frank and Dave of Moebius Models for providing a test shot of the kit so that I could get this photoetch set ready before the kit even hits the continent!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Looks like another winner Paul! And I've got to echo your sentiments about Frank and Dave at Moebius; the support they give the aftermarket community is INCREDIBLE! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mine are already on the way down under which make the last of the things gathered for my FS1 build. :thumbsup:

Thanks again Paul. 

Though by the time I start n finish it you blokes will be on to the new Jupiter two :tongue:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got mine. Photoetch and decals look excellent. Thanks


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

OOooOOOooo,

GOTTA HAVE!

another winner, there, Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments, guys! I'm really looking forward to seeing buildups.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't help stop buying each Moebius kit (in double) and all these excellent releases from aftermarket.
Thanks Paul


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*What excuse have I got now???*

I just got my set of PE and Decals from the post office...

All I can say is wow!! and double WOW!! No BS here these are awesome  

Paul, these are fantastic.!!! You and JTgraphics have excelled yourselves. I hope you don't mind that I put up some pics of the set. The detail is super and the metalics on the decals is a beaut, not to mention good clear colour instructions as well . 
































Now there really is no excuse not to start my FS1...  I have my blinky leds, fibre optics, the figures from Drew, Pauls pe & decal set and of course Moebius's superb kit. So stay tuned once I knock of a couple of projects on me bench it'll be all go at the FS drydocks/hanger.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Oops...missed this thread...I've just posted some pics of the installed brass panels on another thread


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Alec,

Thanks for posting the pics - it's funny that both you and M.S. posted such detailed shots of the raw materials on the same day! (Especially given the fact that you're half a world away from each other - OZ and UK.)

I can't wait to see WIP shots.

Paul


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Playing with my Microscope*

So the other day I picked up a set of jewelers loops and decided to take a peek at the newest etch - the 1:350 Seaview. I was totally stoked at how fine the detail was captured.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention that given the inspiration of the jewelers loops, I hooked up my microscope's camera (doesn't everyone have a microscope with USB camera?  ) and trained it on the new Seaview etch. Those shots obviously weren't taken with my jewelers loops.


----------

